# New moderators added.



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

ScoTTy, T7 and red916don't I know you? have all agreed to help out moderating the forum... don't give them too much grief


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......I'll help if required? Didnt realise we had a shortage? :-/ (as I'm always on here most of the day.......sssshhhhh)


----------

